# Daughters PB



## deadeyedietz (Jun 16, 2015)




----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Thumbs up!


----------



## chriserman (Aug 12, 2005)

outstanding


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

Great job young lady!


----------



## deadeyedietz (Jun 16, 2015)

Forgot the report, trinity bay, wading with corkys and tops lately. Belly deep, been bouncing around and fishing the mullet. Outgoing tides seem to be the best coupled with a major. Weve done ok as the high gets up as well. Main ingredient has been active mullet. Still a few flocks of gulls working out in the open Bay but has mostly been smaller fish under them.


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

Pretty fish and smile. Congrats to you both.


----------



## c hook (Jul 6, 2016)

great job, need to fit her with a nice simms jacket to top off the wadding outfit.


----------



## trophytroutman (Mar 21, 2009)

Awesome!!!!! Congrats!!!!!


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Congrats!!! great work Dad!


----------



## kenny (May 21, 2004)

That's a cover shot! Great photo and fish.


----------



## Jov (Oct 24, 2015)

Congrats! I know the feeling, my daughter caught her personal best last summer wading the surf. Just shy of making the 6lb limit for the STAR tourney. Good times! I hope the pic shows up here.


----------



## Aggieangler (May 28, 2004)

WTG! Awesome job by your daughter.


----------



## Trophytrout_47 (Jul 22, 2016)

Awesome!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

